# BDG's Theater



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey everybody, I've had a thread in the "Theater Build" section for some time, and thought I'd post my HT in this section for those who are only interested in completed theaters and don't visit the other forum. The project began in early March and was completed in early April 2009.


































































Thanx for viewing
BDG


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks great Where's your center? Acoustically transparent screen or under the screen?


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanx for the feedback Marshall. The center is in the console. The doors are covered with acoustically transparent material. I've attached a couple of pics.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought that might be the case. Looks good.


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I thought that might be the case. Looks good.


Thanx again...

BDG


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW. This is really nice man. Can't believe you started in March and were finished in April.


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

dradius said:


> WOW. This is really nice man. Can't believe you started in March and were finished in April.


Thanx for the kind comments Dradius. Bear in mind that this was not a DIY or it would have taken me 20 years lol. The theater was put together by a team that specialize in HT, so this is why they were able to finish so quickly.

BDG


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, I assumed there probably wasn't a whole lot of DIY going on there  either way, it looks like a great HT and I hope you enjoy it.


----------

